# Did we do okay at Kingsgate, Williamsburg?



## nbnguy98 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just bought thru a TS resaler a 3BR lockout unit (2BR + 1BR) for week 29 (for 2010 it falls on July 17-July 24, Saturday-Saturday) at Kingsgate in Williamsburg for $5500. The annual maintenance fee is about $763. It's has not been converted to Wyndham points, and it's still on the week system. It's equivalent to 238K points, but coverting it to points will cost us about $2K, and will bump our maintenace fee to about $1100. It's a nice time of year.

Is this a reasonable price to have paid?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2010)

nbnguy98 said:


> I just bought thru a TS resaler a 3BR lockout unit (2BR + 1BR) for week 29 (for 2010 it falls on July 17-July 24, Saturday-Saturday) at Kingsgate in Williamsburg for $5500. The annual maintenance fee is about $763. It's has not been converted to Wyndham points, and it's still on the week system. It's equivalent to 238K points, but coverting it to points will cost us about $2K, and will bump our maintenace fee to about $1100. It's a nice time of year.
> 
> Is this a reasonable price to have paid?



Too much for a non-points week IMO.  I assume you want points.


----------



## nbnguy98 (Feb 15, 2010)

No we're very happy w/ the week, and would rather not convert to points any time soon.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Your question is really a moot point now.*

It's yours now, so enjoy it and learn how to get the most out of it.

May you have many years of enjoyment from your new timeshare!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2010)

nbnguy98 said:


> No we're very happy w/ the week, and would rather not convert to points any time soon.



OH - then weeks WILL be cheaper than points. If you don't want/need the points you did fine for a fixed week you plan to use.  More than I would pay but I assume you looked for comparable weeks and that's about where the market is. If you got the same amount of points you'd pay less in purchase cost, slightly more in fees and have the whole Wyndham system to use. With the fixed week you can only use that or trade it with RCI weeks. Converting to points is more expensive than just buying the pure points outright so that usually doesn't make good sense. 

If you plan to use the time most years enjoy!  You did good.


----------



## nbnguy98 (Feb 15, 2010)

well no, we haven't close yet, so we can back out.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 15, 2010)

There are 2 listings on ebay right now, both for points.  No bids yet, although they are starting at $1.

Sue


----------



## bsheets326 (Feb 15, 2010)

"well no, we haven't close yet, so we can back out"

Why bid on an auction if you don't intend to honor the purchase price?  Do your homework before you bid.  There are lots of great deals out there on ebay, but don't make it hard on the honest sellers.


----------



## nbnguy98 (Feb 15, 2010)

this wasn't using ebay.


----------



## Patri (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a lockout so you can split to use and trade. If it's the week you like, finish the deal.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Good advice.  Watch the market on similar timeshares and decide for yourself.*



bsheets326 said:


> "well no, we haven't close yet, so we can back out"
> 
> Do your homework before you bid.  There are lots of great deals out there on ebay, .....




There's a lot of factors to consider before taking the plunge.  If you've done your homework and were satisfied that this was a great week and that this is a resort you want to go to most of the time, go for it!  

However, if you didn't do your homework on timesharing, this resort, etc.; and can choose at this time to not go forward, I would say do your homework first before proceeding further.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Wyndam but that seems like an awfull lot of $$ for a Williamsburg timeshare. If you no plan to go to points then it makes the purchases price even worse.

For example, recently platinum Marriott Manor Club units have gone for less than that. 
Kings Creek Plantation three and four bedroom lock out units that float during peak season can be had for under $1000.
My advice would be to take a step back and reconsider.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 16, 2010)

All the points in the world will not get you a week owned by  a week owner which is not deposited.
Float prime included weeks you may not be able to use. and a good chance you would be stuck with some useless fringe week called "prime"(in name only)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with George and don't understand why you would be willing to pay that much for a very ordinary resort, and it is very ordinary compared to the Marriotts and others in the area.  If you like the resort, you can buy on eBay so much cheaper.


----------



## nbnguy98 (Feb 16, 2010)

if we bought from a resaler, how many days do we get to rescind the offer? Do you know?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2010)

You get the same number of days as you would with a developer.  How long has it been since you signed something?


----------



## nbnguy98 (Feb 16, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You get the same number of days as you would with a developer.  How long has it been since you signed something?



2 days. We signed on Sunday.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 17, 2010)

NO - not even close to a good deal. Rescind.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2010)

nbnguy98 said:


> 2 days. We signed on Sunday.




You have plenty of time to rescind, and you need to check the contract.  Send a letter through snail mail, return receipt requested, and rescind this deal.  I didn't understand why so many people were saying to keep the week if you wanted it.


----------



## Patri (Feb 17, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You have plenty of time to rescind, and you need to check the contract.  Send a letter through snail mail, return receipt requested, and rescind this deal.  I didn't understand why so many people were saying to keep the week if you wanted it.



I said that because he should research before buying. His first post said he already bought it. So he may be backing out after the fact. Like other threads through the years, people sting honest sellers because they don't know what they are doing. (And I don't know who this seller is.)
If week 29 is what he really wants he may not be able to get it elsewhere, but could maybe still negotiate the price down.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 22, 2010)

nbnguy98 said:


> I just bought thru a TS resaler a 3BR lockout unit (2BR + 1BR) for week 29 (for 2010 it falls on July 17-July 24, Saturday-Saturday) at Kingsgate in Williamsburg for $5500. The annual maintenance fee is about $763. It's has not been converted to Wyndham points, and it's still on the week system. It's equivalent to 238K points, but coverting it to points will cost us about $2K, and will bump our maintenace fee to about $1100. It's a nice time of year.
> 
> Is this a reasonable price to have paid?



SO were you able to modify or get out of the deal you had...?? 
its a nice place but but like the other have stated not worth 5K more like 
1K or so..


----------

